# removals



## sian (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello, does anyone have any experience of removal companies in the Algarve? We are moving a whole house, approx 1000 cubic feet from South Wales to the Western Algarve. Anyone have any ideas of costs?lane:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

sian said:


> Hello, does anyone have any experience of removal companies in the Algarve? We are moving a whole house, approx 1000 cubic feet from South Wales to the Western Algarve. Anyone have any ideas of costs?lane:


We have used ALGARVE REMOVALS and found them very reliable. Just give them a call. You can find their number by googling the company name


----------



## somanyhands (Apr 9, 2011)

We used the above too
Didn't dare recommend them myself, of course


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

somanyhands said:


> We used the above too
> Didn't dare recommend them myself, of course


regular posters _can of course _recommend companies they have used, as a response to a request from another poster, provided they have no ties to the company themselves -ie. they don't own the company or work for it


----------



## rober1t (Apr 14, 2009)

I have also used Algarve Removals for large loads and found them to be very professional. They even picked up two loads from another storage depot in the UK.
We have used them four times and they have always given great service.
However, we have used Direct Transport, who are based in Porches, near Algoa for our home shopping, as we found their rates per crate to be more competitive.,


----------

